# Lamborghini LP700-4 - Orion Coat application



## orion613719

I post the coat before here:
Perfect solution for paint protection - Orion Coat

It's whole new product, I develop this almost one year.

OK, let us see the picture:

This car already had normal PPF on it.
But the customer don't like it, too many defects.
It apply by top worker, not worker's problem, it's material problem.

























This is factory paint status:









defects as below:

















































































































No one had idea for repairing these defects. Only remove it, do again.

The PPF and factory paint's thickness is 396~420 um









Factory paint is 196~205 um









So, the PPF is around 200 um

Serious orange peel









After remove it, we polish and clean it.

















Then, we found big problem:
there are bubble inside the paint, maybe the worker heat the PPF too much.
My painter repair this first









Then mask the parts.

















































the thickness of paint is :

























Before apply, need to clean again:

































Apply the coat:









































































Spray finish:

















When I am polishing it, customer call me, he want to join a party, need to use this car.
He will return back tomorrow.
So, I only polish a area:









even no polish, the gloss is more better than normal PPF. 









*The car came back two days later.
===============================================================*
Let us see the pictures continually...

The new thickness of paint is:

























So, the thickness of coat is more than 200um, more thicker than normal PPF.

Grind it by 1500# sand paper









Then polish









finish:

















*I'm sure that is more perfect than factory paint, not only than normal PPF!*

=================================================
all finished finally !


































Almost can't see the difference between coat and factory paint









even the mark, we protect it!









*Perfect solution for paint protection!*









=========================================
some people worry about not easy to remove this on future.

It's not difficult.









And factory paint had no any changed









Video:


----------



## B0DSKI

Looks so much better. 

Always amazes me how bad Lambo's are out of the factory


----------



## puppag

What a lovely car, great work mate.


----------



## tansel

good job fella, and good to hear from you again


----------



## Luis

Good Work


----------



## orion613719

B0DSKI said:


> Looks so much better.
> 
> Always amazes me how bad Lambo's are out of the factory





puppag said:


> What a lovely car, great work mate.





a_tansel said:


> good job fella, and good to hear from you again





Luis said:


> Good Work


Thank you!

I will update the final result tomorrow. :buffer:


----------



## orion613719

a_tansel said:


> good job fella, and good to hear from you again


toooooooooo busy! no time to post... :wall:


----------



## tansel

orion613719 said:


> toooooooooo busy! no time to post... :wall:


don't worry fella, it is better than waiting for any job


----------



## orion613719

a_tansel said:


> don't worry fella, it is better than waiting for any job


Yes, but my workers always leave me.... T.T


----------



## tansel

it is a common consequence in employer thing, I've opened my restaurant 10 months ago but noone remains from the beginnig squad


----------



## TopSport+

awesome car:argie::thumb:


----------



## orion613719

The car came back tonight, customer talk with me almost 2 hours... :doublesho
So, I star to work at 00:00 AM, just work 5 mins, my friend came to my shop to talk with me and drink beer... :doublesho
Talk ,polish and drink beer, finish one Fender now finally...it's 4:00 AM....

Let us see the pictures continually...

The new thickness of paint is:

























So, the thickness of coat is more than 200um, more thicker than normal PPF.

Grind it by 1500# sand paper









Then polish









finish:

















*I'm sure that is more perfect than factory paint, not only than normal PPF!*


----------



## orion613719

all finished finally !


































Almost can't see the difference between coat and factory paint









even the mark, we protect it!









*Perfect solution for paint protection!*









customer ask us to do whole car now... :thumb:


----------



## tansel

orion613719 said:


> customer ask us to do whole car now... :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pedro92

nice job....:thumb:


----------



## orion613719

Pedro92 said:


> nice job....:thumb:


Thank you.

some people worry about not easy to remove this on future.
It's not difficult.










And factory paint had no any changed


----------



## mikeydee

great work


----------



## Trophy#185

Awesome work and awesome product used


----------



## Black.MB

:argie:Love this car:argie:


----------



## DannyMair

one can dream of owning a car like this


----------



## orion613719

mikeydee said:


> great work





Trophy#185 said:


> Awesome work and awesome product used


Thank you!

We finished detailing today, and take a final video:


----------



## Ghostrider

Awesome product !!!! I want some !!!!


----------



## prokopas

Well done


----------



## Clark @ PB

Love that colour! :thumb:

That PPF installation at the beginning was horrible though, the film may not have been great quality but neither was the fitting...


----------



## xJay1337

Cool car nice work.


----------



## danga200

Clark @ PB said:


> That PPF installation at the beginning was horrible though, the film may not have been great quality but neither was the fitting...


I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## orion613719

Ghostrider said:


> Awesome product !!!! I want some !!!!





prokopas said:


> Well done





xJay1337 said:


> Cool car nice work.


Thank you!



Clark @ PB said:


> Love that colour! :thumb:
> 
> That PPF installation at the beginning was horrible though, the film may not have been great quality but neither was the fitting...





danga200 said:


> I thought the exact same thing.


But, if PPF can same as factory paint, it's wonderful~ :thumb:

Below is another car with PPF, same surface.









































Maybe it's just protective film, but because it on the paint, so it should be beautiful.
It's my opinion... 









We apply this on roof yesterday, we use 3M product before, 
customer always want the high gloss surface. 
I know normal PPF can't meet their expectations.


----------



## aetolofitis

fantastic car!!! good job.


----------



## orion613719

new update, we had new technology for this spray on PPF.
And prepare release this product few month later. :thumb:


----------



## riido

When I try to view the pictures, it says I don't have permission...?


----------



## orion613719

riido said:


> When I try to view the pictures, it says I don't have permission...?


Thx! Already fix it.


----------



## taz007

great work. as a lambo owner im sure they are annoyed at the factory condition of the paint as it happens so often where the condition is not of a good enough standard.


----------



## detailersdomain

Orion nice work!


----------



## RocnRola

Stunning


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looks impressive. Whats the water repellency like?


----------



## Neno330

brilliant work & car also


----------



## mammut89

its a shame that this supercar had to be completely repainted in such an early stage in its life.

but the results are good. lets hope the customer just lets the paint be paint and wax it instead of putting crappy plastic foil on top of it :wall:


----------



## SBM

Amazing work, great detailed shots, not surprised you are too busy to post! - well done:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------

